# Miscellaneous Gear For Sale



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I found some stuff I no longer need while unpacking the Outback in preparation for trading it in.

Equalizer hitch - 1000/10000 - used 3 years - $250 (too heavy to ship)
Large blue Thetford (I think) portable waste tank - $200 (never used)(from Camping World)
Bumper clothes line - $25 (brackets, poles, rope) - great for drying towels and swim suits
Six-person Tent with poles and pegs - used one time (bought from Academy) - $75
Awning tie-down straps w/screw-in attachments (never used) - $25 (from Camping World)

Buy all or one item. If you're close, we might be able to arrange pick-up/delivery. If you're not, I can check on shipping charges.

Thought I'd list here before trying Craig's List.

Mark


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Would like the hitch...however, I think shipping to Michigan would be cost prohibitive. Good luck and thanks for posting here first.


----------

